
So Called Women's Rights - Mz
http://micheleincalifornia.blogspot.com/2016/12/so-called-womens-rights.html
======
DoofusOfDeath
I'm not quite sure what you're saying regarding career women being saddled
with a heavy load of domestic work as well. You immediately follow that with a
statement about American policies in general.

Were you implying that the division of domestic workload between husbands and
wives should be treated as a matter of government policy?

~~~
Mz
I am not politically oriented, but I was a homemaker and full time mom for a
long time. To my mind, child bearing, child rearing and "women's work"
generally are not readily and easily separable. I believe it makes more sense
to treat women as, in a sense, handicapped (in the way that word gets used in
horse racing: carrying extra weight) and help them carry that load. This has a
better track record of getting more paritable outcomes than the American
approach to this problem space.

I am interested in culture, not politics per se. But political policy grows
out of culture. So if American culture changes in this regard, policy changes
are likely to follow. But I do not have a political agenda per se.

